# Kenmore Portable Dishwasher Won't Drain - PLEASE Help!



## jeff1 (Dec 17, 2003)

Hi,

Model#?
http://www.applianceaid.com/model.html
http://www.applianceaid.com/searscodes.html



> In fact, several years ago it quit draining -- only the last cycle, it would drain during the wash just fine


Timer, control missing the last drain out?
Slow/poor draining causing lots of water to be left at the end of the cycle making it look like the last drain out didn't occur?
Hose softening up and collapsing near the end of the cycle?

jeff.


----------



## katb1030 (Jun 28, 2008)

Hi Jeff. Thanks for getting back to me. What's weird is that is DID work just a few weeks ago when we cleaned it out good. The bottom was completely dry after we did the first 5 or 6 loads, then the water problem came back. Water does drain out just fine during the wash cycle, so maybe you have something there in the timer control. Is there some way I can test it? The cycles are Pots & Pans/Rinse & Hold, Normal Wash, Light Wash, and Dry. I opened the back up as far as I could and felt the hose all the way in. The hoses are both supple and flexible, so I don't think it's a hose issue. No crimps in them either (which would make sense as it drains ok during the wash cycle). I guess it's possible it's not draining completely during the wash cycle as the water left in the end is a little soapy, not clear as it should be with rinse water. I'd sure appreciate any other troubleshooting help you could give me or any ideas.


----------



## jeff1 (Dec 17, 2003)

> so maybe you have something there in the timer control. Is there some way I can test it?


Possible...dependnig on the model#/style of the d/w.



> I guess it's possible it's not draining completely during the wash cycle as the water left in the end is a little soapy, not clear as it should be with rinse water.


Possible some water is draining out of the drian backwards into the d/w?

jeff.


----------



## katb1030 (Jun 28, 2008)

Hi Jeff. The model number is 587.1737580. It might be possible about the water draining back into the basin ... I will try running a load and pulling the hoses completely up and out of the storage portion of the cabinet. Although I would assume they are supposed to be stored inside, so doubt this is it. I'll give it a try and let you know the results.

Thanks for your help ... I hope we can get this resolved.

UPDATE: Just ran a light wash and had the hoses completely pulled up. Unfortunately, there was still about an inch of water left in the basin. Any other ideas??


----------



## jeff1 (Dec 17, 2003)

> 587.1737580


A D&M built Kenmore.
A forward-reversing motor and pump assy. Motor runs in one direction to wash, the motor stops, reverses and runs in the other direction to drain.



> so maybe you have something there in the timer control. Is there some way I can test it?


Watch, listen, baby sit a load to ensure the motor is stopping and reversing at the end of the cycle.

Quick tips: Not draining the water out....

Check for hose kinks or food plugging drain hose. Start at the drain port exit 

Check the check valve and drain hose for debris. 

Check pump motor for reversing during the pump out make sure the dishwasher is pausing between the wash and drain cycles letting the pump/motor reverse for the drain cycle. 

Check timer for not letting the dishwasher pause. ( not all dishwashers ) 

Check pump motor assembly for a drain solenoid, during the pump out make sure the solenoid makes that distinctive "clunk" noise 

Check pump impeller for damage. 

Check that the water inlet valve isn't seeping fresh water into the dishwasher when off. 

jeff.


----------



## katb1030 (Jun 28, 2008)

Wow ... that's a lot of "checks"! LOL Anyway, some of these sound like they are a little harder than I can do, so I'll have to get my handyman son-in-law to come in and take a look at it. He had cleaned it out for me last week when the problem started again and he was the one who found the plastic, so I'll give this message to him. Very little goes in here except coffee cups and flatware, so there is very little chance of any food, but we'll try to check for it. I'm not sure which hose is the "in" and which is the "out" ... is the larger hose the drain hose? Neither hose detaches from the snap-on plastic sleeve, at least not that I could figure out. I had thought about the possibility of water running down from the faucet that is still on but haven't been able to catch the cycle in time to turn it off. I truly appreciate all your help ... will get back to you when we've had a chance to check out all your tips.

Thanks!

Kat


----------



## jeff1 (Dec 17, 2003)

> I'm not sure which hose is the "in" and which is the "out" ... is the larger hose the drain hose?


Normally, yes.

EG:









Top is fill, lower is drain.

jeff.


----------



## katb1030 (Jun 28, 2008)

*Thanks for all the help ...*

But I'm giving up on it. I can't access the end of the hose that goes into the dishwasher as the cabinet is completely sealed. So I'm calling the service center and if they can't fix it, I'm just going to buy a new one. I'm not sure I'm going to go with this same size or the smaller counter top type. But this has just frustrated me to death! The last load I ran, not only did the water not drain, the bottom rack cups still had coffee stains in them which came up with my finger rubbing it. Pretty bad! Anyway, I do appreciate all your help and dedication. 

Thanks!

Kathy


----------

